# Pop-Up Inconsistency:  An upgrade glitch?



## GenJen54

A regular forero asked me about the lack of pop-up notifications for PMs over the past several days. 

I, too, have noted the same and even wondered if they had disappeared permanately, when they started showing - and popping - up again! 

Is there an explanation for this?


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Jen, somebody else has mentioned this to me. I have just tried a solution that might work.  Are many people having this problem?


----------



## maxiogee

I was the forero Jen mentioned.
It's been happening for a few days. I can't say how long the problem might have existed as I don't get vast amounts PMs.


----------



## ElaineG

I kind of like it.


----------



## Jana337

ElaineG said:


> I kind of like it.


Well, people who like it this way can disable pop-ups in the first place. 

So it is not just me? I tampered with my pop-up blockers so I thought I messed something up.  I am experiencing the same but totally randomly.

Jana


----------



## GenJen54

Jana337 said:
			
		

> I am experiencing the same but totally randomly.


I think that is what is at issue here - the randomness of the occurrence. 

Yesterday, I was getting pop-ups. Today, I am not.  I have not changed any of my settings.


----------



## cuchuflete

When I first open WR, I get pop-ups.  When I am navigating between pages, I do not.  This has been fairly consistent this week.


----------



## mkellogg

Maybe cuchu has figured out the issue...  Does his theory make sense?


----------



## GenJen54

Yes, and no.  While I do get pop-ups when opening WR, in the past, I have also gotten them whenever a new PM is sent to my inbox - while browsing between pages. 

Truth be told, it's not that big of an issue, for me, but it may be a concern for others.


----------



## Jana337

mkellogg said:


> Maybe cuchu has figured out the issue...  Does his theory make sense?


Partly yes. I too get a pop-up when I open the forum but I definitely also get it after hitting Preview post, perhaps also after refreshing Who is online.

I will try to keep track of those. 

Jana


----------



## Agnès E.

mkellogg said:


> Maybe cuchu has figured out the issue... Does his theory make sense?


Not here. 
I started by getting no more pop-ups, then only for PMs coming from mods and administrator (independently of time and situation), then everything went back to normal.

I'm happy.


----------

